# SCR-Jacksonville FL Group F Race 02/08/14



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Johnny's Group F Extravaganza
Saturday 02/08/14
Immediately following the My Series Races

Sponsored by A-1 SOD

Over $200 in Prizes
1st Place = $100 SCR track bucks
2nd Place = $60 SCR track bucks
3rd Place = $40 SCR track bucks

Plus a Raffle for a JK Group 12 Chassis and other goodies.

Rules: 
Follow My Series Group F Rules
$10 Entry Fee


Basic rules for anyone who does not follow the series, Any wing car type chassis, motor is a JK Hawk 6 or Hawk 7


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Minimum weight-63 grams
Minimum rear tire size- .750 O.D.
Side wing dimensions must conform to USRA rules using USRA template
No Aluminum Chassis
No ball bearings in Axle OR Motor
64 Pitch gears only


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Mike do you think you can make it after work? I would guess the race would be around 4ish.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

I am darn sure going to try to be there. All I have to do on my wing car is put on a fresh set of braid and a new set of tires and I'm ready to go.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Very good call if your running late. We should have a good turnout for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the results for Saturday, February 8, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

More great racing on the *Fastest Hillclimb in the South.* This time it's *Johnny's Group F Extravaganza!! *


*Group F*
_Any wing car chassis, Hawk 6, Hawk 7 or Falcon 7 motor, any wing car body._
1. Rick Gibeault - 239
2. Matt Boman - 236
3. John "JT" Thompson - 230
4. Mike Rigsby - 229
5. James "JP" Snyder - 227
6. Nathan Pickett - 221
7. Dennis Demole - 218
8. Terry Tawney - 204
9. Haley Johnson - 190

*Fast Lap* - Matt Boman - 3.569707 on Yellow

Matt blistered the track in "Fast Lap" qualifying but couldn't quite overcome Rick's track knowledge. They battled for the lead throughout the race with Rick eventually slipping away to claim the Win and the $100 in SCR&H Race Bucks! Matt didn't go home empty-handed as he collected $60 in SCR&H Race Bucks. That left JT and Mike Rigsby to battle for the final spot on the podium and the final payout. When the power shut off, JT had a lap advantage and $40 in SCR&H Race Bucks. However, Mike didn't go home empty-handed either as he won a new JK Wing Car chassis in the raffle.


----------

